# Programming different timeframes



## Redkite (Jul 17, 2014)

A query for all pump users - my son has the Veo and I am curious to know what features other pumps have for setting different bolus ratios etc. for different days?

On the Veo, you can set two alternative basal patterns (in addition to standard basal), so my son can switch to "pattern A" at weekends when he gets up later and may be less active than during the week.  However, there is no such facility for bolus ratios.  Again, due to often being lazier at weekends, he needs more insulin with his meals.  The other issue is that his breakfast bolus is 1:9, then drops to 1:20 for mid-morning snacks.  However, if he gets up late on weekends, the pump could already be in the 1:20 timeframe, so he has to manually adjust his breakfast bolus to counteract insulin resistance.  Just wondered if any other pumps allow you to programme a complete second profile, or can you only do it for basal?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 17, 2014)

Redkite said:


> A query for all pump users - my son has the Veo and I am curious to know what features other pumps have for setting different bolus ratios etc. for different days?
> 
> On the Veo, you can set two alternative basal patterns (in addition to standard basal), so my son can switch to "pattern A" at weekends when he gets up later and may be less active than during the week.  However, there is no such facility for bolus ratios.  Again, due to often being lazier at weekends, he needs more insulin with his meals.  The other issue is that his breakfast bolus is 1:9, then drops to 1:20 for mid-morning snacks.  However, if he gets up late on weekends, the pump could already be in the 1:20 timeframe, so he has to manually adjust his breakfast bolus to counteract insulin resistance.  Just wondered if any other pumps allow you to programme a complete second profile, or can you only do it for basal?



There's four basal patterns on the Vibe. 
Obviously like all pumps you set up the main settings for carb ratio, correction etc which covers all four basals. You can though when blousing change the carb ratio and correction factor as you please if something unexpected turns up like exercise or illness which needs more or less correction or bolus.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Sue, so you have to do that manually?  You can't have different bolus "patterns" in the same way as for basal?

It makes a big difference to us because his split is 25-30% basal, 70-75% bolus.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 17, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Thanks Sue, so you have to do that manually?  You can't have different bolus "patterns" in the same way as for basal?
> 
> It makes a big difference to us because his split is 25-30% basal, 70-75% bolus.



When you say manually do you mean press the button to the required bit ie highlight the carb ratio and increase/decrease the amount. If so then yes that all I do and just takes a couple of seconds to do.

Personally I never take any notice of splits, I need what I need


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Redkite

On the Roche one you can have up to 5 different basal patterns preset, but all the carb ratio and correction information is stored in the handset and you can only have one lot saved.  We use one basal pattern for school and one for holidays, and it always annoys me that we seem to have to fiddle about with ratios every time we swap basals!  (So far at term-time weekends I just keep the school basal on with something like 220% TBR in the daytime at weekends, next term might try switching to basal 2 at weekends to see if it works better)

On the Roche one there are things called "health events" which you can select when you do your bolus, they are labelled with things like "illness", "stress", "premenstrual" etc, and they will increase or decrease the bolus size by a % which you can programme in.  I've never used these on our pump, are they on yours and would it be of help? You still have to remember to select the right one every time you do a bolus though so it's probably not much better than what you are already doing!


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've got the Roche but don't use the different basal patterns at the moment. Although my weekends are more relaxed than weekdays, I don't eat very much on a Sat and Sun so it seems to work ok not changing anything. I have just had to fiddle with the bolus ratios though as I kept going low an hour after breakfast and needing to set a lower temp basal rate. So far amending the ratio covering breakfast seems to be working.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 17, 2014)

Redkite said:


> A query for all pump users - my son has the Veo and I am curious to know what features other pumps have for setting different bolus ratios etc. for different days?



We would benefit from a feature like this too and have thought about it a few times recently - it would be great to be able to have patterns set up for bolus like you can basal - ho hum...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 18, 2014)

+1 for 'would find that useful' but I'm not aware of any pump that currently offers it. 

Not sure about the next versions of Medtronic/Roche pumps though... (both due out relatively soon I think) might be worth looking at them?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 18, 2014)

I am o the Veo too and this would be useful..........

Have you done basal tests during the weekend, to see if he could be doing with more, at least maybe a little to compensate for his need for more during meals......


----------



## Redkite (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh yes, he does have a different basal pattern for weekends, but needs more bolus too!


----------

